
Ask HN: What applications does blockchain tech have, other than cryptocurrency? - vijayr
It seems most of the convo around blockchain is crypto currency. What are some other use cases? Is it as revolutionary as it sounds?
======
FabHK
There is some argument about terminology, whether the notion of blockchain
includes the peer-to-peer distribution and consensus mechanism (eg proof-of-
work) or not. (In my view, it shouldn't.)

Git uses a somewhat extended version of a blockchain (a directed acyclic graph
instead of just a linked list).

I think it's a cool technology, and has many applications where you want an
immutable sequence of records. But it's not a panacea, and the current hype is
overblown.

~~~
stevekemp
Agreed with your last sentence entirely.

I've been messing around with using a blockchain for storing DNS records, I
think it's a neat idea, but the overhead is pretty large considering the small
amount of data that is involved.

~~~
vijayr
Any favorite resources you use to learn?

~~~
stevekemp
Reading source code of existing learning/real chains. Then trial and error -
the usual :)

------
tyingq
Close to cryptocurrency, but reward points seem like a good use case. That is,
something very seamless to move rewards around whether they were earned for a
hotel, airline, credit card, etc. Points.com takes a pretty big cut for that
(centralized) service today.

Money transfer as well, maybe. I don't know the space well, but it seems like
MoneyGram, Western Union, and similar charge a high premium for their services
in some cases.

~~~
companyhen
Stellar Lumens is one of the top coins working on remittances, IBM is
partnered with them. It's also a non-profit. Highly recommend doing some
research into this one.

------
flignats
Almost anything that needs validation/integrity.

Luxury handbags? Check the blockchain to confirm it is real.

Need goods transported at a consistent temperature? The blockchain can
validate that your shipment did in fact remain (or not) at a certain
temperature.

Want to buy a scalped ticket? Scan the QR code and confirm the ticket is
usable.

------
konart
Here in Moscow it is now used in Active Citizen program for polling. + Anyone
can install a piece of software and monitor polls in real time.

------
mtmail
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockchain#Applications](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockchain#Applications)
lists many use cases: land registry, online voting, crowd sales, supply chain
management.

------
jetti
Use of clearing for financial markets. You'll be able to verify that party A
has the instrument and party B has the currency without needing to go through
a separate company.

------
muzani
Ethereum is banking on smart contracts. Contracts that trigger when the
conditions are fulfilled and automatically transfer the money.

------
alien2003
Bitmessage. It's email and mailing lists alternative based on block chain

------
sharemywin
proof of digital asset ownership.

